# Looking for Hog Hunting Lease. Managers, a chance to make more off the property without deer hunting competition!



## roscott (Feb 27, 2021)

Short version: Looking for a lease with abundant hogs. Very willing to work around other seasons and hunters. Willing to pay for the right property and permissions.


Long version: I have had the opportunity for the last several years to come to Georgia and hunt hogs on a buddy’s lease in Lee County. It has quickly become one of my favorite types of hunting and meat, and I’m looking to get a lease of my own. 

I own farmland in Indiana, and we have excellent deer and turkey populations. I will not bother your deer or turkey at all, but would love the chance to thin out your hog population. 

We hunt with suppressors and at night use thermal scopes. It has become quite the hobby. I’m willing to pay for hunting privileges, and would like to be able to bring a couple buddies with me. We would likely only come down a few times during the off season. 

Feel free to call or text. Thanks!
-Reid
765-five eight five-9697


----------



## roscott (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## antharper (Apr 24, 2021)

Good luck , I’d think a lease would jump all over this !


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 26, 2021)

roscott said:


> Bump!



Good luck!

Swap a Midwest deer hunt for some hog hunting and you will def get takers. 

Drive safe.


----------



## roscott (Jun 26, 2021)

Still looking!


----------

